# Whats the biggest breed of pigeons that can fly?



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I was just wondering what is the biggest size pigeons can get, what is the biggest breed that can fly? Some homers can get pretty big. I think that it would be nice to have pigeons the size of chickens, but there wing spans would be huge. I know that there are these huge pigeons that can fly very slowly, but someone should try to breed out the largest pigeon that has agility and is fast. I wonder if it is possible to get pigeons in such large sizes.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I don't think they fly very well, but these are among the largest pigeons around: Victoria Crowned Pigeon

Terry


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Giant runts??


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

what is the biggest rock dove; Columba livia, that can be produced is what i meant.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

American Show Racer perhaps?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonX said:


> what is the biggest rock dove; Columba livia, that can be produced is what i meant.


giant runts.. they are bigger than my bantam chickens......


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

runts can fly


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Runts can fly, in which I would suggest the older utility type rather than the show type. Giant homers are big too.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha Giant Runts all the way!! A giant runt could crush one of _my_ bannies.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

King Pigeons????


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

What do king pigeons look like?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

PigeonX said:


> What do king pigeons look like?


Here's Valor .. he's a King Pigeon .. they look just like racing/homer pigeons except much larger.










Terry


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

nice bird, can they fly the same as homers and are they huge as chickens?=)


----------



## CooCooCaChoo (Feb 10, 2011)

dude, what's your obsession with chickens? NOTHING flies like a homer. NOTHING. Especially not a chicken-sized something. A flying fortress isn't going to go as fast as an F-16. Chickens have got nothing on pigeons. And when it comes to pigeons, the homer is the thoroughbred racing champion. Imagine a Clydesdale and a Thoroughbred running a speed and endurance race. No contest....at all. I know what you're thinking...I want to raise pigeons...I want to use my pigeons for many things....I want white homers that I can rent for weddings...but I want to maybe eat them too so they need to have more meat on them...but maybe I also want to get into pigeon racing and so they need to be fast, Fast FAST. I'm no expert, I'm just learning all this myself and this is exactly what I'm thinking. But I think the different types of pigeons have been specialized to the point that the best way to have diverse pigeons is to have many different kinds, not one kind that can do everything. Unless you want to breed for that...which can take decades to see proper results.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Sophie -- a rather sumptuous-sized Utility King Pigeon herself-- suddenly perked up at the photo of Valor. Just sayin....


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I've heard that some of the large breeds of pouters can fly good, but obviously not as fast as a racing homer. I have a friend that has a large pouter, a tiny Galician Highflyer, and a pair of medium size white homers. They have open loft and all fly together. It's quite a beautiful sight to see such different birds flying together.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

CooCooCaChoo said:


> dude, what's your obsession with chickens? NOTHING flies like a homer. NOTHING. Especially not a chicken-sized something. A flying fortress isn't going to go as fast as an F-16. Chickens have got nothing on pigeons. And when it comes to pigeons, the homer is the thoroughbred racing champion. Imagine a Clydesdale and a Thoroughbred running a speed and endurance race. No contest....at all. I know what you're thinking...I want to raise pigeons...I want to use my pigeons for many things....I want white homers that I can rent for weddings...but I want to maybe eat them too so they need to have more meat on them...but maybe I also want to get into pigeon racing and so they need to be fast, Fast FAST. I'm no expert, I'm just learning all this myself and this is exactly what I'm thinking. But I think the different types of pigeons have been specialized to the point that the best way to have diverse pigeons is to have many different kinds, not one kind that can do everything. Unless you want to breed for that...which can take decades to see proper results.


"obsession with chickens" I just mentioned it once, i was only wondering if there was such a breed. Apparently there are breeds that big its just that they don't fly as well as homers.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

sirpigeon said:


> I've heard that some of the large breeds of pouters can fly good, but obviously not as fast as a racing homer. I have a friend that has a large pouter, a tiny Galician Highflyer, and a pair of medium size white homers. They have open loft and all fly together. It's quite a beautiful sight to see such different birds flying together.


Thats nice, I've flown rollers and homers together, and they seem to do okay. On occasion the homers range out a lot farther, but most of my rollers seem to group up and fly with there own kind.


----------



## CooCooCaChoo (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm new, you're not. When it comes to pigeons your knowledge trumps my own. I'm just saying, homers are bred for speed. Other pigeons are bred for other reasons. If a pigeon is bred for size then it will have size but will probably sacrifice some speed as a direct result of the added weight. I was just trying to make the conversationa little more interesting. I'm sure you're not obsessed with chickens.


----------



## CooCooCaChoo (Feb 10, 2011)

At the risk of being socially insensitive, let me put it another way. Not all fat people are slow. But how many marathon runners or Olympic track and field athletes are fat? You won't find a truly large pigeon that will fly nearly as well as a true racing homer. Not all big pigeons are slow but you probably won't find any that can fly 500 miles and average over 60mph.


----------



## CooCooCaChoo (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, I know you probably don't like me much because I suggested you might be obsessed with chickens but I am just starting up and have read alot and gotten really interested in big pigeons. When I get excited about something I tend to talk out my arse alot. I hope you'll accept my apology for going nuts on your post but I've got pigeon fever BAD. I'm going to stay off your post now but if you do find a big pigeon that flies exceptionally well, please please please PLEASE send me a message and tell me what you've found. I too think it would be awesome to have that kind of pigeon. Somebody mentioned giant homers and that's where I'm going to look next, although I'll probably end up with White kings because I like white, don't need my birds to be that agile, and want to try raising squab for my own consumption.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

From your last sentence, you're in the wrong forum. Take it elsewhere


----------



## CooCooCaChoo (Feb 10, 2011)

yes. You are right. I have a post and they let me know there too. Thank you for being decent about my honest mistake. I do have an interest in pigeons as pets but because I thought they could also be used as livestock the others are upset with me. That was their original purpose afterall but I did not realize that there were not people from both flocks here or that I would not be welcome if I was able to see both points of view. Thank you again for your kindness.


----------

